# Confused { Canon EOS550D, 600D , Nikon D5100 & DSLR D7000.}



## noob (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

Currently i have SONY DSC H50 camera. I am not a professional but love shooting and experimenting. I think H50 camera i own currently is extermly good and still serving me better. I am thinking to upgrade and get into DSLR world where i can have full control over everything i need ( manual focus ). Problem with H50 cam is, manual focusing and limitations of the camera. 

Below is the link of few shots i have taken. Album includes one from H50 as well as my mobile phone. 

Flickr: Anil Jadhav's Photostream


I am no fan-boy of Nikon or Canon and understand that its always the man behind the camera. I would like to shoot portraits, indoor pics(office/home) and Landscapes. I also love macro but will buy that lens later. 

So considering, this i would like to invest in a good body and a good lens which will help me shoot in low  light with less noise and at  lower ISO. 

I am willing to buy camera with kit lens if those lens are actually good and fulfill my above said requirements. if not then i can buy both separately.  

Which models do you guys suggest ? Currently i am looking towards Canon EOS550D, 600D , Nikon D5100 & DSLR D7000. 

D7000 looks good to me..but i would love to save some money and invest same in high quality lens. So which body and lens combination do you guys suggest to me ?

*Also, i dont care about video recording...so you can ignore that capability*

*is auto focusing important ? is that dependent on camera or lens ?*


Nikon D7000 with lens in future = beyond my budget. So its Nikon D5100 or Canon EOS 550D. Which one  ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

Saw ur photostream and I would say u r good at photography and have artistic eye

In ur list D7000 is just above all other cams...only we can compare it with canon 60D

autofocus depend more on lens ....like in 55-300 focus is slow but in 70-300 VR its very fast 
If u dont care about video then too D7000 is the best 

kit lens with D7000 is 18-105 and its good to start with...u can get a 50mm 1.8 for portrait photography....u can just but the cheaper nikon 50mm 1.8D cost 6k coz D7000 have motor in the body

I can suggest u Tamron 17-50 2.8 as kit lens instead but u r just starting and donno if its good for starters  it cost 22k


----------



## noob (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks. So lets forget D7000 and talk about EOS550D, 600D , Nikon D5100. Which one should i get ? Just body or with kit lens ? i would like to save on body and spend more on lens if helps me to take good shot. Any other model is also welcome.

E.g if using D7000 and D5100 gives same results using a good lens why should i buy D7000.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

like I told u D7000 is way ahead of other in ur list...if money permits then buy it coz it also have built in motor, more focus points, better ISO, better metering

At least tell me ur budget and what do u plan to buy now and later...dont follow blindly what all says...even with D7000 and 18-105 kit u will be fine...
u have to find out what u r missing...
by experience I can say that after using 18-55 kit lens for 1-2 month I figured out that background do not blur properly with the lens and also at low light its difficult to take pics and iso shoots up to 3200...I bought 50mm 1.8 it solves some problem but again fixed focus is not as easy as zoom lenses


----------



## noob (Mar 8, 2012)

I am ready to spend 50K. 

Like i said, i will shoot in low light , portraits and landscape(will buy proper lens for this).we all say , manual focus is better to get good shots..do i really need AF then ? this might be a silly questions but i am new to DSLR


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

ok then I think u should get

D5100+18-55mm right now for 38k and practice to take portrait pics at 50mm of 18-55...if u feel comfortable then get nikon AFS 50mm 1.8 G cost 12k or if u think u need wider then get Nikon AFS 35mm 1.8 lens 

manual focus is ok if u get the lens cheap or u r attempting macro pics or landscapes....but manual focussing in party or portraits is just not possible...nobody have time to watch u focus ur lens manually


----------



## noob (Mar 8, 2012)

I am a n00b in this..but why do i need 50mm f1.8  and 18-55 if both can shoot good indoor pics ?
also D5100 has AF motor  in body ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

no D5100 dont have in-body motor...but then u need that only when u want to buy old lenses ...newer most lenses r afs ones 

Thats the reason I told u to get 18-55 and use it for sometime....u will automatically understand the use...dont worry it happens with everyone


----------



## noob (Mar 8, 2012)

How much does Nikon 50mm f 1.8 and f1.4 costs compared to canon ? is the difference really very much ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

The 50mm 1.8 which autofocus with D5100 cam cost 13k and the older one which will autofocus with D7000 and not D5100 cost 6k
Canon 50mm cost 6k

Nikon 50mm 1.4 non-AFS cost 16k
Nikon 50mm 1.4 AFS cost 30k
canon 50mm 1.4 cost 25k


----------



## noob (Mar 8, 2012)

so which one you suggest ? Nikon D5100 or Canon EOS 550D ? or can i just buy a cheaper canon/nikon and get good lens instead ? is it worth spending more on body  if the difference in image quality can be covered up with buying quality lens ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

I would say D5100 and 550D r upper entry level DSLRs...it have better features then my D3100
If u want a cheaper solution -> 550D+18-55+50mm 1.8 total 40k then save 5k more and get 55-250mm and ur range is complete 

If u want D5100 which have better image quality and ISO then u can go for  -> D5100+18-55+AFS 50mm 1.8G =50k

spending on a nice body at start is always good so that u r not tempt for a better body next 2-3 years...but poor people like me who bought D3100 at start now want a D7000 , I mean upgrade the body in 1 year itself


----------



## binarycodes (Mar 8, 2012)

@OP

Get the D7K if you can, else the D5100 as sujoyp suggested.

Difference in image quality can not be covered up by the lens alone. Lens matters yes, but so does the sensor (low light, noise, etc.). All said, IMO get the D7K with kit and use it diligently for 3 months. Then you can decide on what lens to get next or any other gear.


----------



## manashp9876 (Mar 8, 2012)

hey, bro both nikond5100 and canon 550d are capable camera which can give you stunning pictures.
nikon one has slightly better sensor can give you better low light and dynamic range....not by much but still difference is there.
canon gives you better video,full manual control over video shotting.
bro, to me the big difference is feel of the body,button lay out. nikon has no dedicated button for iso,wb,auto bkt......canon has.as a newbie you may not need that,but when you learn how to shoot a slr you can understand lack of button is a great pain.
ok... now the lens part.....nikon kit 18-55 has slightly better iq(less louder too) than canon 18-55.....

so my verdict is if you want better pic go with nikon
if better video and pic go with canon.
in your budget you can go for canon 550d body+ tamron 17-50@2.8 non vc.(30k+18k)
you should also consider nikon d90...


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2012)

Why not D90? Yeah, It's little above 50k with in built motor...


----------



## noob (Mar 8, 2012)

Its a old model ( i know its gr8..a friend of mine has one) and i am worried about service in case required. Also the image processing should me better in latest models like D5100 ?

How much having AF in-built  in body important ? I am more inclined towards Canon 550D. How much is the difference in image quality at normal light and low lights? Any pics to compare ?


----------



## manashp9876 (Mar 8, 2012)

check here Nikon D5100 In-depth Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

@noob ....u wont notice much image difference 

I would suggest go to shop and hold both in hand...coz u r going to hold it most of the time  the grip, button placement, shutter sound  check everything


----------



## a_medico (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking at your pics, you can do wonders with a 50mm F1.8 lens so make sure it's in your armory, irrespective of which camera you buy.

If you dont need video recording, how about downgrading your camera requirement and go for more lenses which would give you more flexibility?

Sujoy can guide you on Nikon. For canon you might consider :

*Canon 1100D + 18-55mm kit lens + 50mm F1.8 ll + 55-250mm* 

Should cost you - 25kwith kit lens + 6K for 50mm and 12k for 55-20mm.

You can also think of 550D with above lenses, though I am not sure of the budget. Dunno current price of 550D.

By the way there is a recent price cut of 550D in India. Earlier was 45K, now its less than 35K.

Let me edit my post once again:

*Canon 550D + 18-55mm + 50mm F1.8 ll Autofocus lens + 55-250mm IS*

It should fit within 50k and should be an awesome combination.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

@medico I have already suggested him this in post 12 



> I would say D5100 and 550D r upper entry level DSLRs...it have better features then my D3100
> If u want a cheaper solution -> 550D+18-55+50mm 1.8 total 40k then save 5k more and get 55-250mm and ur range is complete


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2012)

^^ Oh! Missed it. So I guess he found his solution!


----------



## helion (Mar 10, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Looking at your pics, you can do wonders with a 50mm F1.8 lens so make sure it's in your armory, irrespective of which camera you buy.
> 
> If you dont need video recording, how about downgrading your camera requirement and go for more lenses which would give you more flexibility?
> 
> ...



+1 to the Canon 550D combo, and the sense for 'better lenses ahead of better body', most because the OP is already quite in touch with photography. 

Also, @OP, tripod is to be looked at as an included component in the basic gear and hence you will want to set aside some budget for tabletop and single/dual light set up for portraiture(since you mentioned portraiture). 

Lighting is one thing you will look to invest in with lasting them for a ten year period in view.

If you can get more budget as time goes on, you will easily want to liquidate the 18-55 + 55-250 and move to something like 17-85 + 70-300 or better.


----------



## noob (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks..As of now i am planning to get Canon 550D body and 1.4/1.8 50 mm prime lens. And then after few months will get some other lens.


----------

